# Tutorial Contest Winner March 2007: snowkei



## user79 (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *snowkei *for winning our second tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. Snowkei will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, snowkei, for your tutorial, and to all who participated.  We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out snowkei's winning tutorial here:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=66824


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Dawn (Apr 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats Snowkei!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great job!  Congratulations!


----------



## sharyn (Apr 2, 2007)

Yaaaay SNOWKEI!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## NFTP (Apr 2, 2007)

congrats


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 2, 2007)

woohoo! congrats!!!


----------



## juli (Apr 2, 2007)

:congrats: Snowkei!!!:balloons:


----------



## msmack (Apr 3, 2007)

congrats, pretty lady!


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 3, 2007)

you are gorgeous snowkei!! congrats!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats snowkei! You did a great job!

And thanks to all the others who submitted also. Everyone is a winner


----------



## darkh3av3n (Apr 4, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! You deserve it!


----------



## Vixen (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats!  I didn't even know there was a March vote but my vote would have gone to you!


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 5, 2007)

congrats! your tutorial was amazing!


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats *snowkei*!! 
I loved your tutorial!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats honey, a beautiful and unique look.


----------



## snowkei (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks everyone!<3


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 7, 2007)

yay Congrats snowkei!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats! Definitely deserved, you do so many tuts for us!


----------



## BlueRose (Apr 8, 2007)

congrats


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

laright! congratulations!


----------

